# Christmas 1939



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## IngoMike (Dec 4, 2021)

Tiny Tank?


----------



## 39zep (Dec 4, 2021)

First generation whizzer.  "D" model.  Smaller fuel tank. Lever on the side of the tank engaged the friction drive wheel into the rear tire.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 4, 2021)

_THANKS @cyclingday , for shared this nice add of the first generation, of the WHIZZER engine kits*!*_


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Tiny Tank?



Early version.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 4, 2021)

catfish said:


> Early version.
> 
> View attachment 1522186



It's not the size, it's how you use it?  Ha!! How far could you go on that tank? Probably 5-6 miles. Great looking bike. Superb.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 4, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1522188



Oh boy...How WILD is that? Even Firestone tires. Mail it to me. The bike. now...lol...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah, the tank looks small, but at 3/4 of a gallon you could probably still ride pretty close to a hundred miles.
I like how it looks like the early H-D Sportster tank.
Maybe the inspiration for H-D?
It sure had the same shape.
I also like how the ad shows the kit on what looks like a Shelby.
You almost never see Whizzer kits on a Shelby.
That Huffman/Firestone Twin-Flex set up is the Bomb!
You were definitely the man, if you showed up riding that rig.


----------



## skeezer (Dec 7, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1522188



What does the cable on the RH side of the engine do? 

Skeezer


----------

